# BoSS plow mount



## <Benchmark> (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey guys I bought a 3 year old boss V Xt 8-2 and it came with the wiring harness and mount for a Dodge I am going to put the harness and mount on the dodge to keep that truck as a backup since its a really clean truck dont wanna run it around in the salt if i dont have too lol. I have a 1999 ford f350 and im buying a used harness and plow mount for it tomorrow and was just wondering will all BOSS plows hook up to and Boss mount or do they have different versions for there straight plows or anything i should be looking for. ANy other tips about putting the mounts on the 99 ford f350 and 04 dodge 2500 please let me know thanks!!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

any rt3 plow should hook to any rt3 mount same for rt2. im pretty sure the way it works is v plow wiring will run v plows and straight blades. i know a v controler can run both types of plow


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

Did all go well? BOSS changed their mounts around 2002, but anything you get now will work on the V, Power V, or the Power V XT steel or poly. Wiring has been the same as well.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

There's also 2 different plug ends. A 13 pin and a 11 pin. A 13pin plow side wont hook up to a 11 pin truck side. You'll have to drill 2 blind holes in the truck side. Or you can buy just the end of the harness and adapt it so the quick connect will work.


----------

